# Variabilis sexing



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi all,

so I’ve had my variabilis for some time now ~1 year, and always thought it was a 4.1 group.
Today I upgraded them to a fancier setup and got some pictures ans one of my “males” is MASSIVE. Here is a pic of “him”, let me know your thoughts!

TIA


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

It's likely a female, but only calling is the 100% sure way to tell.

Separate it and see if it calls.


----------



## Sarahdactyl (Jul 14, 2020)

That looks an awful lot like a female


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a male that I was convinced was a female for several months until I heard him calling. He's the largest and fattest frog in the enclosure. I was very surprised to find him calling. Ranitomeya are so hard to sex. The only way to be certain is to catch it during courtship and see if it's calling or following.


----------



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

JasonE said:


> I have a male that I was convinced was a female for several months until I heard him calling. He's the largest and fattest frog in the enclosure. I was very surprised to find him calling. Ranitomeya are so hard to sex. The only way to be certain is to catch it during courtship and see if it's calling or following.


Yes, I remember seeing 4/5 frogs calling about 5 months ago, however seeing this has made me doubt myself- I struggled and still struggle to tell 2 of them apart. These frogs always keeping us on our toes, gotta love em


----------

